# Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck Wechsel auf Brocken 2?



## marvinj (26. April 2016)

Nabend,
eben hate mich ein Freund angerufen, der sich vorhin unbedingt einen i7 6700K bestellt hatte. Er hat aktuell einen Macho Rev.B (wie ich auch) und möchte den auch auf Skylake benutzen. In meinem Kopf liefen dann die Alarmglocken, da ich in der PCGH gelesen haben, dass der spezifizierte Anpressdruck bei dem Kühler zu hoch ist. Lt. Zeitschrift bei rund 750-800nm. Auf der Herstellerseite wird angeboten, eine kleine Platte einzubauen, um dem Verbiegen vorzubeugen. Allerdings habe ich dabei etwas Bauchschmerzen.
Sollte ich ihm einen anderen Kühler empfehlen, oder kann er einfach verbaut werden?
Da wäre Hilfe echt nett, dann da bin ich überfragt.
THX!


----------



## hanrot (27. April 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Das hier kannst du deinem Freund zeigen: High-End-Kuhler ein Problem fur Skylake-CPUs? PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube
Soweit ich weiß lief die ganze Aktion auf die Empfehlung hinaus schwere Kühler vor dem Transport zu demontieren.
Ich erlaube mir mal ein Thermalright Statement auf PCGH vom 02.12.15 zu zitieren: 

    "Bei der Entwicklung unserer Kühler und der entsprechenden Montagesets wird mit größter Sorgfalt gearbeitet. Der Anpressdruck ist genau vordefiniert und orientiert sich an den Vorgaben der CPU-Hersteller. Nach Rücksprache mit unseren Partnern in der Systemintegration und im Fachhandel können wir zudem feststellen, dass dort im Zusammenhang mit Thermalright-Kühlern erwartungsgemäß keinerlei Probleme bekannt sind.

    Thermalright empfiehlt bereits seit Jahren, vor dem Transport von Systemen mit besonders schwerem Kühler diesen zu demontieren, da sich die hier wirkenden Kräfte nicht genau kalkulieren lassen. Diese Vorsichtsmaßnahme sollte jeder User ergreifen, da bei einem Sturz oder dem unsachgemäßen Umgang mit einem solchen System Schäden nie auszuschließen sind."

Wenn du unbedingt willst kannst du dir diesen Spacer kostenlos zuschicken lassen, in Wahrheit scheint das aber auch nicht viel mehr zu machen als den Druck ein wenig besser zu verteilen. Der Einbau ist absolut unproblematisch und Thermalright scheint sich da wirklich sehr kulant bei der Verteilung zu zeigen. Wenn du "1151 Support Spacer" googelst kannst du die Einbauanleitung begutachten.


----------



## marvinj (27. April 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Hi,
habe das gleich mal weitergeleitet, wahrscheinlich wird der Space bestellt. Nur mir verschafft der Artikel in der PCGH etwas Bauchgrummeln 
Nun gut, das Video kenn ich. Ich glaube nicht, dass der PC weiter als 2Meter  transportiert wird, und auch nicht so herunterfällt


----------



## GrueneMelone (27. April 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Einfach kostenlos dieses kleine Teil zuschicken lassen und alles ist gut.


----------



## mr2insane (27. April 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Du brauchst dir keine sorgen machen, solange du die schrauben nicht mit dem Akku Schrauber bis zum anschlag andrehst ist alles in Ordnung .


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Update vom 02.12.2015: Thermalright    

Thermalright hat zur Sicherheit nicht nur die eigenen Konstruktionen überprüft, sondern zusätzlich auch Praxiserfahrungen von OEM-Herstellern eingeholt. Das Fazit: Probleme mit Macho & Co sind nicht bekannt, auch wenn die zum Teil sehr großen Thermalright-Kühler beim Transport berücksichtigt werden müssen.

Quelle: Skylake: Kuhler konnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschadigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrucken] - Reaktionen von Anbietern

In jedem Fall gilt eigentlich, wenn man das ganze mit klein wenig Gefühl macht, kann nichts passieren.


----------



## marvinj (27. April 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Danke 
Mein Frend hat da promt ne Email zurückbekommen, die haben den Spacer umgehend auf den Weg gebracht. Jetzt nur noch etwas beherzt den Schrauebndreher verwenden und alles ist gut -> finde ich auch gut


----------



## marvinj (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck*

Leider passt das Teil nicht mit der Halterung des Maximus VIII Rangers zusammen. Somit wurde ganz normal angeschraubt, allerdings nur so zu 60-70%. Der Kühler ist noch leicht bewegbar. Gleichzeitig hat er den Kühlkörper abgestützt, doch der Test Skylake: Kuhler konnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschadigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrucken] - Zusammenfassung und eigene Messungen lässt das Bauchgefühl, wie auch dieser Bericht Thermalright HR-2 Macho Rev.B ein Skylake-Killer? - ComputerBase Forum recht mulmig werden. Die Überlegung ist nun, auf den Brocken 2 oder eine super silent Aio umzusteigen? Was haltet ihr davon?
Ich habe da echt Bauchschmerzen von, und will mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen 
Ohne Mist, wir haben grade telefoniert und wollen den Brocken 2 bestellen. Der ist zwar minimal lauter als der Macho, aber liegt vollkommen innerhalb der Spezifikationen. Die Frage ist nur, ob PCGH-Edition oder nicht


----------



## hanrot (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wieso fragst du eigentlich wenn die Antwort in Wahrheit doch irrelevant ist? Ob es jetzt gesünder ist einen Kühler wackelig festzuschrauben und damit die Hitzeableitung zu gefährden sei mal dahingestellt. Eigentlich sollte man das "Problem" mit einer Umdrehung zurück respektive einer dünnen Unterlegscheibe gelöst haben. Die PCGH Edition des Brocken ist sehr auf silent ausgelegt, die Kühlwerte sind also etwas schlechter als mit der normalen Variante. Trotzdem ist das ein guter Kühler und er scheint sogar innerhalb der Intel Spezifikation zu liegen. Falls es also dein Gewissen beruhigt und du der Ansicht bist, dass dein Kumpel noch einmal 45 Euro in die Hand nehmen sollte nimm ihn, deutlich einfacher wäre es aber ruhig zu bleiben, eine Umdrehung zurückzugehen und das Ganze zu ignorieren.


----------



## Mercury82 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus meinem Thread.



Mercury82 schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal kurze Rückmeldung:
> Nachdem ich auf der Thermalright Seite gelesen hatte, dass empfohlen wird für die 1551 CPUs einen Spacer nachzubestellen, um die CPU im Sockel zu stützen, habe ich mich am Wochenende dran gesetzt, um selbigen Spacer einzubauen.
> Was mir schon auffiel, nachdem ich den Spacer eingesetzt hatte, war, dass ich ganz schön viel Druck ausüben musste um die CPU wieder zu verriegeln. Prompt flog auch, beim anschließenden auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste die Verrieglung mit einem riesen Knall auf. Eingebaut war er exakt wie vorgegeben. Nach erstem Schock habe ich dann die CPU und den Kühler wieder ohne den Spacer verbaut und zum Glück haben auch weder Mainboard noch CPU Schaden genommen.
> Hätte mir eventuell schon beim einsetzen denken sollen, dass die Spannung etwas extrem ist. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert, hoffentlich bleibt es dabei.
> Scheinbar passt der Spacer nicht wirklich gut, zumindest auf mein ASRock Extreme 4...



Schon interessant, dass der Spacer auch auf dem Asus board nicht passt. Nachdem ich per Mail Kontakt mit Termalright hatte war dort nichts über das Problem bekannt. 
Ich habe den Matscho einfach ohne installiert, Schrauben immer abwechselnd fest gezogen (fest aber nicht idiotisch, nach fest kommt ab). Das Ganze läuft absolut ohne Probleme und ich habe kein schlechtes "Bauchgefühl". Lose würde ich den Kühler allerdings nicht montieren....


----------



## marvinj (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*



Mercury82 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus meinem Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das ist merkwürdig, dass der tolle Spacer nicht nur bei ihm nicht passt. Allerdings habe er den Halterungsmechanismus gar nicht schließen können. Der Kühler ist nicht lose, das klingt in meinem vorherigen Post zwar so, aber er ist fest genug, nicht aus eigener Kraft zu verrutschen. Wird etwas  Druck auf die Seite ausgewirkt, kann man ihn um wenige Millimeter nach oben schieben (mit den Daumen). Generell denke ich mal, das die PCGH da sorgfältig testet, und mein Vertrauen auch nachem was du da mit dem Spacer geschildert hast, naja...Sagen wir mal, die Halterung des Brocken 2 durch die Federn wirkt vertrauernserregender^^


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Puh klingt abenteuerlich. Hab den Macho noch daliegen und der Spacer ist auch schon da. Hab allerdings kein 1151-System um das mal testen zu können. Ich glaube es geht auch ohne diesen, wenn man vorsichtig anzieht und den Rechner nicht transportiert.


----------



## devil_mo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Also bei meinem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming zusammen mit dem Macho 2 Rev B und den Support Spacer gab es keine Probleme. Kühler hält, lässt sich nicht verrutschen und kühlt gut... auf meinem Gigabyte Z170 HD3P ging auch alles gut.


----------



## marvinj (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Puh klingt abenteuerlich. Hab den Macho noch daliegen und der Spacer ist auch schon da. Hab allerdings kein 1151-System um das mal testen zu können. Ich glaube es geht auch ohne diesen, wenn man vorsichtig anzieht und den Rechner nicht transportiert.



Ist es auch. Wir haben beide versucht den Spacer unterzubringen, natürlich ohne Gewalt- ging nicht...


----------



## marvinj (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Kleines Update:
Wir haben telefoniert und den Brocken 2 bestellt. Der soll dann richtig festgezogen werden, und ohne Behilfshalterung versehen werden. Durch die Federschrauben ist ein zu hoher Anspressdruck auch nicht möglich. Somit vertraue ich da der PCGH und hoffe, dass damit alles gut wird und das die richtige Entscheidung war. Ich habe für ihn sogar noch einen zweiten Wingboost 2 rumliegen, da gibts dann bessere Werte


----------



## Affliction (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Gute Entscheidung. Ich hab beide Kühler auf skylake-sys bereits verbaut, und der Brocken 2 ist danach eine Empfehlung wert. Der Macho führte einmal sogar zum Ausfall des Systems.


----------



## Mercury82 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Ich lass den Kühler drauf, solange der Rechner nicht bewegt wird kann da eigentlich nichts passieren. 
Nochmal kaufen würde ich ihn allerdings definitiv nicht und sollte ich irgendwann einmal den Kühler, warum auch immer, demontieren müssen, werde ich stark überlegen ob ich mir nicht direkt einen anderen kaufe und installiere.
Aktuelle Probleme hab ich allerdings nicht und unnötiges auseinanderbauen und rumfummeln am System ist da imho unnötig und eher kontraproduktiv.



marvinj schrieb:


> Ist es auch. Wir haben beide versucht den Spacer unterzubringen, natürlich ohne Gewalt- ging nicht...



Schreib das doch mal dem Support von Thermalright, damit die wissen, dass es mehr als nur ein board gibt bei dem der komische Spacer nicht ohne massive Gewalt passt.
Am besten schreibst du denen auch direkt, dass ihr deswegen ein Konkurrenzprodukt gekauft habt.


----------



## marvinj (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*



Mercury82 schrieb:


> Ich lass den Kühler drauf, solange der Rechner nicht bewegt wird kann da eigentlich nichts passieren.
> Nochmal kaufen würde ich ihn allerdings definitiv nicht und sollte ich irgendwann einmal den Kühler, warum auch immer, demontieren müssen, werde ich stark überlegen ob ich mir nicht direkt einen anderen kaufe und installiere.
> Aktuelle Probleme hab ich allerdings nicht und unnötiges auseinanderbauen und rumfummeln am System ist da imho unnötig und eher kontraproduktiv.
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu. Nicht bewegen und Daumen drücken. Mal gucken ob ich es dem Support schreibe, atm hab ich da irgendwie keine Lust zu^^

Update: Habe mir auf Grund des brachialen Leistung selbiges System gekauft, und warte nun auch noch auf den Brocken 2. Stichwort: Sammelbestellung^^


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Ich habe den Spacer auch gleich erhalten.
Auf dem ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 ging es problemlos.
Bin zwar noch vom Thermalright auf Noctua gewechselt, 
aber auch hier läuft alles super.


----------



## Mercury82 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Wirklich merkwürdig und warum passt der Spacer bei mir mit gleichem Board überhaupt nicht? Von einer Fehlinstallation ist nicht auszugehen, da der Spacer Einbau nach Anleitung alles andere als kompliziert ist. Irgendwie komisch.


----------



## MDJ (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Kannst ja mal Bilder von dem Spacer und versuchten Einbau machen. Würd mich mal interessieren, vielleicht fällt da was auf.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*



MDJ schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal Bilder von dem Spacer und versuchten Einbau machen. Würd mich mal interessieren, vielleicht fällt da was auf.



... das interessiert mich nun auch. Hebel nach oben, Halterahmen hochklappen, Spacer auflegen, Klappe zu, Bügel einhaken, fertig. 
Beim Board werden doch keine anderen Teile verwendet. Spacer ... Schrift lesbar?


----------



## devil_mo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Vielleicht beachten manche ja nicht, dass es ein oben und unten gibt... Ansonsten sollte der Sockel ja genormt sein


----------



## Mercury82 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

Ich kann leider keine Bilder vom Einbau machen, da der Rechner läuft und ich ihn dafür nicht auseinander pflücke.
Und wie gesagt, der Einbau erfolgte exakt nach Anleitung, Schrift oben und lesbar. Oben und unten spielt keine Rolle, da es nur einie Orientierung für den Einbau gibt.
Gepasst hats trotzdem nicht, der notwendige Druck um die Verrieglung zu schließen war viel zu hoch.
Ich bin ja auch nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, wenn auch auf nem anderen Board....

Edit: Und der Spacer sieht exakt so aus wie in dem datasheet des Spacers.


----------



## devil_mo (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Macho Rev.B auf i7 6700K -> Anpressdruck HILFE  Wechsel auf Brocken 2?*

So wie ich das gesehen hatte ist der Spacer schräg. Oben (da, wo der Halterrahmen fest ist) soll er dicker sein, unten (da, wo man den Rahmen einhakt) schmäler. Also gibt es einen Unterschied 

Aber ist ja in der Anleitung erklärt- sollte also nicht daran scheitern. Dachte nur das ist genormt und da gibt es nicht solche großen Abweichungen...


----------



## Mercury82 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja der Spacer ist schräg, genau deswegen kann man ihn nur in eine Richtung einbauen, wenn überhaupt () und deswegen gibt es auch nur eine Orientierung. 
Ist auch egal, glaubt es ohne Bilder wenn zwei Leute davon berichten, oder halt nicht. Ich würde den Kühler nicht noch einmal kaufen, jedoch eher wegen der generellen Anpressdruck Werte. Aber da es momentan problemlos läuft und der Rechner nicht regelmäßig spazieren gefahren, oder für Wurfübungen genutzt wird, sollte es so ok sein.


----------



## MDJ (10. Mai 2016)

Mercury82 schrieb:


> Ist auch egal, glaubt es ohne Bilder wenn zwei Leute davon berichten, oder halt nicht.


Net falsch verstehen, das war kein Angriff    Hätte ja sein können das jemandem wirklich was hilfreiches aufgefallen wäre.
Aber solang die Kiste nun rennt und funktioniert ist ja alles gut, darauf kommts an


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2016)

Also ich sehe keine Probleme ...


----------



## Chimera (10. Mai 2016)

Meine Vermutung, warum es bei einigen passt und bei anderen nicht: LOTES vs Foxconn. Wie schon bei Brettern zuvor, werden auch beim 1151 wiederum Sockel von beiden Herstellern genutzt. Nun, zu Zeiten des 1156 war man happy, wenn man ein Brett mit LOTES Sockel hatte (hust ** Sockelbrand ** hust). Kann also gut sein, dass beim einen Sockel der Spacer einfach nicht passt und beim anderen schon. 
Es wäre mal schön, wenn evtl. PCGH oder ein user mit mehreren Mobos schauen könnt, wie es sich damit verhält bzw. wenn jemand mit der Hilfe von 1151-Nutzern mal ne Tabelle erstellen könnt, welche Nutzer mit welchem Sockel Probs haben und welche nicht. Ob man nen LOTES hat oder nicht, kann man ganz einfach sehen, auch ohne Kühler abnehmen zu müssen (siehe Bild-> bei LOTES Sockeln steht es auf der Oberseite vom Klappdeckel).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2016)

Also lt. Bild steht bei mir nix drauf.


----------



## Chimera (10. Mai 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Also lt. Bild steht bei mir nix drauf.



Guck mal auf der Seite vom Halterahmen  Bei Foxconn Sockeln kann man es entweder an der Backplate oder dann am Rand von dem Haltedeckel erkennen, dort ist es meist fein in schwarz aufgedruckt. Und wen nes gar nix hat, dann ist es vermutlich(!) ein Foxconn, denn bei LOTES Sockeln ist es eigentlich immer ersichtlich, siehe hier an diesen Pics. Beim grossen ist es halt nicht gestanzt, aber am Aufdruck ebenso zu erkennen. Doch wie gesagt, ist von mir eh nur so ne Vermutung, drum würd es mich schon mal wunder nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (11. Mai 2016)

Habe ja das Ranger und da steht nix druff
Siehe hier: http://gzhls.at/p/6336/1306336/1306336-5.jpg
Die Sache ist, wie Mercury scho nschrieb, ich habe rund 15 Minuten rumgefummelt, um das Ding irgendwie da rein zu bekommen. Der Halterahemn ließ sich ohne Gewalteinwirkung nicht schließen.
Beim Ranger liegt ein CPU Helper bei, oder wie sich das Ding nennt, mit dem man die CPU in den Sockel setzt, und das Teil verbleibt da auch. Ich dachte erst, es liegt daran. Hatte die CPU dann ohne dsd Teil von Asus eingebaut, uuuund es passte dennoch nicht. Also wieder der alte Weg ohne Spacer...


----------



## Mercury82 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ja das selbe Board wie Ghorbi und da passt es trotzdem nicht. Und ja der Einbau erfolgte korrekt, exakt so wie auf seinen Bildern. Der Hebel der CPU Halterung ließ sich anschließend jedoch nur mit massiver Gewalt schließen. Woran es liegt, dass es bei ihm passt und bei mir nicht, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beantworten, wobei es nur an Unterschieden beim Spacer oder beim Board (trotz selbem Modell) liegen kann. Oder ich bin komplett zu blöd, was ich jedoch bezweifel, so pingelig wie ich mit der Kiste bin.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Mai 2016)

Mercury82 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja das selbe Board wie Ghorbi und da passt es trotzdem nicht. Und ja der Einbau erfolgte korrekt, exakt so wie auf seinen Bildern. Der Hebel der CPU Halterung ließ sich anschließend jedoch nur mit massiver Gewalt schließen. Woran es liegt, dass es bei ihm passt und bei mir nicht, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht beantworten, wobei es nur an Unterschieden beim Spacer oder beim Board (trotz selbem Modell) liegen kann. Oder ich bin komplett zu blöd, was ich jedoch bezweifel, so pingelig wie ich mit der Kiste bin.



Der Rahmen ist ja eigentlich vormontiert. Ob es da einen Unterschied gibt? Wie gesagt der Rahmen fällt runter und der 
Hebel geht ohne große Kraftanstrengung zu schließen. Hatte es ja gestern zum Bilder machen nochmal ausgebaut. 

Eine Variante, probiere doch mal den Spacer in den aufgeklappten Rahmen zu packen. Dann siehst du, ob er überhaupt da leicht rein paßt.

Welchen Unterschied soll es beim Spacer geben? Der ist doch genormt nach Maßen. 

Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! Thermalright


----------



## Mercury82 (11. Mai 2016)

Wie gesagt, das Problem wird erst deutlich wenn man den Bügel einhaken will, vorher ist mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Chimera (11. Mai 2016)

Warum ist TR eigentlich zu dem grossen Plastikteil gewechselt? Zuvor hatten sie ja nur 4 Unterlegscheiben beigelegt, welche den Rahmen auf den Pfösten etwas anhoben und so den Druck von der CPU nahm. Schien mir die viel bessere Lösung, da nix gewurstel, nix mit viel Kraft und bisher fand ich auch keine Infos, dass mit den 4 Spacern bei irgend jemandem die CPU putt ging. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von dem jetztigen Spacer anguck, so ist der ja auf einer Seite um 0,7mm dünner als auf der anderen. Wenn ich mir dann so diese Bilder angucke, dann bekomme ich eher den Eindruck, dass dieser Rahmen einfach die ganze CPU mit mehr Bumms in den Sockel drückt, während die 4 feinen Unterlegscheibchen ja einfach den Kühler etwas von der CPU hoben.
Kann ja sein, dass ich bissel ein Verständnisproblem hab..., aber in mir entzieht sich bissel der Sinn dieses Spacers. Ja klar, den Grund kenne ich schon, wegen den Brüchen, doch ich meine Punkto Lösung des Problemes Anpressdruckes. Na, auf alle Fälle hab ich jetzt noch nen guten Grund mehr, nen Bogen um Skylake zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube das ist wie in den USA, wenn sich da einer hat frischen Kaffee verbrüht, dann klagen sie gleich.
Darum steht dann in den Benutzungsregel " Der Kaffee kann heiß sein, wenn er aus der Maschine kommt.

Zur Sache, ich denke es sind Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, die den absolut seltenen Fall betreffen. Hier im Forum
habe ich von noch keinen Ausfällen gehört. Wer mit dem PC nicht Kugelstoßen macht wird keine Probleme haben/bekommen.
Bei den großen Kühlern steht ja oft der Hinweis, dass bei Transporten der Kühler runter soll. 

Die unterschiedlichen Maße denke ich mal liegen an dem Klapprahmen, weil der erst runter klappt
und dann nach vorn geschoben wird. Somit wird die CPU dann nicht nur von den 2 Klemmkanten, sondern vom ganzen Rahmen
im Sockel fixiert.


----------



## Mercury82 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich werde am Samstag noch einmal den Kühler demontieren und versuchen den Spacer zu installieren. Nur für den Fall, dass ich doch etwas übersehen habe, wäre ja schöner wenn dem tatsächlich so wäre.


----------



## Mercury82 (18. Mai 2016)

Nochmal kurze Rückmeldung:
Habe am Samstag noch einmal den Spacer eingebaut und weiss jetzt auch wo das Problem liegt / lag. Nach Einbau des Spacers ist die Kontaktfläche der Verrieglung (Rahmen) mit der Konterschraube erheblich geringer als ohne den Spacer. Deshalb flog mir beim ersten Einbau auch die Halterung mit einem riesen Knall auf. Genau das selbe ist am Samstag noch einmal passiert, wobei der Spacer durch den halben Raum flog. Ich bin echt froh, dass NUR der Spacer Flügel bekommen hat und nicht auch die CPU....
Nach drittem Einbau und rumgefummel konnte ich den Kühler jetzt mit Spacer verbauen, ohne unfreiwillige Flugeinlagen. Da der Kühler mit auf dem Halterahmen sitzt / ihn runterdrückt sollte jetzt auch nichts mehr passieren. Ich werd nur höllisch aufpassen müssen, falls ich das System irgendwann noch einmal zerlegen muss. Im Endefekt passts also doch, so grade eben. Optimal ist die Lösung trotzdem nicht, eher ziemlich bescheiden.


----------



## Affliction (27. Mai 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hier im Forum
> habe ich von noch keinen Ausfällen gehört.


Dann bin ich wohl der erste!

Wenn ich mir den Trubel über ein blöden Kühler ansehe kommt mir alles hoch. Niemals würde ich das meinem System antuen. Lieber ein anderen Kühler besorgen.
Die Temp-unterschiede sind eh zu marginal.


----------

